# A few random sketches...



## fresh fruit for Adol (Aug 4, 2009)

I draw a lot, but I don't scan very often, so don't expect to see too many drawings from me.  The ones I'm putting up in this post were scanned a couple of months ago.  I think back in April?  I have to check my Deviantart...

These are all done in pen, because I despise the pencils we have at home.

Oh, and before I put anything, I'll say it here and now; I don't like criticism of any sort.  I've had a few bad experiences with such things in the past, and it kinda already hurt my pretty low self-esteem.  Drawing is just a hobby for me, so I don't want anyone telling me I need to improve; I already know these aren't very good.  I'll improve when I improve, but for now, I'll just put some here for viewing enjoyment, and because I'm bored.


Also, most of these can probably be found on my Deviantart, but I don't want to _give_ anyone my Deviantart, except for friends I know in person at the moment.  If you want my DA, you'll have to find it >.>
So here they are;
------------

A character I used for an RP for a couple of years, before the RP I was using him in died.  He's actually supposed to have cat ears and tail, but since it was a Pokemon RP, I didn't have much of a choice.

This bein' what he really looks like.  Part of me thinks he looks better without the cat ears and tail, but I like the way he looks like this...

A freakishly tall character of mine.  I fucked up on his giant sword.  His outfit is sorta based off of Guts from the manga, Berserk

One of Niko's sisters.

Niko's other sister.  I know all three of them look alike, but that was my original intent.  Some bizarre idea took hold of my mind, and I had to make female versions of him.  The scar's cliche, I know, but her reason is...  Stupid, to say the very least.  Basically, it involved her clumsiness, a wet kitchen floor, and a kitchen knife while fixing lunch for a friend

I screwed up with the sword.  It was supposed to be a broadsword, like what Ruca and Veigue use in Tales of Innocence, and Rebirth, respectively, cause if I ever made a game, she'd fight sorta like a mixture between the two, and able to use Water elements...
-----------------------------

Mmm...  If people like these, I might post more, but it depends on how I feel =)


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 4, 2009)

Your ability to put your characters in good poses makes me feel ashamed.

gg.


----------



## Saith (Aug 4, 2009)

Murr I hate you and your brilliant non-standing-looking-straight-forward people


----------



## Darksong (Aug 5, 2009)

These humans are great! :D I love the way you gave them their cat ears, but that's probably caused by one of two things:

1. I love cats in general.

2. I have no idea what their backstories are. Not a problem, they just seem... cooler like that. (see cause 1)

I also like the positions in general (I'm not that creative with stances and such). Their hair is done great as well.

You've inspired me to try drawing humans again. :D


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Aug 8, 2009)

Momoharu said:


> Your ability to put your characters in good poses makes me feel ashamed.
> 
> gg.





Saith said:


> Murr I hate you and your brilliant non-standing-looking-straight-forward people


Haha, you guys should practice more then; it kinda came out of massive practice, and doing nothing but drawing for months on end >.>



Darksong said:


> These humans are great! :D I love the way you gave them their cat ears, but that's probably caused by one of two things:
> 
> 1. I love cats in general.
> 
> ...


Heh, thanks.  It's good to know that I actually inspired someone to do something again >.>  I don't think anyone but the people who've randomly come across my DA, and my friends know their backstories, and personalities...  Cause I have them on my DA...  Who knows, I might fall apart and actually put my DA up here at some point >.> but huzzah!  Someone else who loves cats!  Although mine is more of an obsession...  Especially with cat people...  It's sorta like a fetish u.u

Anyways, a couple more old pictures;

An Umbreon morph I made for the same RP that the human Niko was in, named Kite.  Reason being is that he was a massive dot Hack// fanboy xD  I was going for kind of a creepy look, but I don't know if I succeeded.

Pet of Niko.  He's actually really old (Like, 500+ years), and he's a real smartass.  He's also awesome at casting spells!

An old character I had called Nell.  I ended up kinda scrapping her and turning her into a different character, cause after a year of revising her character, I realized I really didn't like her, so now she's a different character, with a different name >.>

Same character as before, but in different clothes.  I fucked up on the scythe in this one, and as you can see, I'm terrible with hands.

Another!  I've got a crapload of characters, but I've only scanned like, 10 of them >.> His name is Kazuki


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 9, 2009)

I practice until my fingers hurt, but god damn!

Oh well, maybe when I'm your age.


----------



## Saith (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh wow, good job, I particularly like Nell (why'd you scrap her?), though that might be because of my love of scythes...

And Rufus reminds me of Kim Possible, though I can't remember why? : /


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Aug 9, 2009)

Momoharu said:


> I practice until my fingers hurt, but god damn!
> 
> Oh well, maybe when I'm your age.


Jeez, you make it sound like I'm older than I really am >.>



Saith said:


> Oh wow, good job, I particularly like Nell (why'd you scrap her?), though that might be because of my love of scythes...
> 
> And Rufus reminds me of Kim Possible, though I can't remember why? : /


I thought of a different character that I thought would fit more as Niko's girlfriend, and I liked her a bit more than Nell, so that's why I kinda removed her...  I'm probably gonna use her in something else though...

And I know why!  Rufus was the name of Ron's pet naked mole rat xD


----------



## Saith (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh mah gawwd that's right! :]


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 9, 2009)

Well your only 3 years older than me.  But yeah.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Aug 10, 2009)

Ugh, I decided I'll post some of the stuff I have on my DA that I haven't put up yet.  Mostly because I'm too lazy to save them and upload them onto Photobucket again.

This is my first, and only real fan art (I had another with one of my characters cosplaying Luke from Tales of the Abyss).  I drew this around the time I was playing Tales of Rebirth for the PSP, and I had just got owned by his Aquarius Sphere attack, and I was like "KUREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH fuck this I'm gonna go draw him now".  Huzzah for having creatures as your mode of air transportation.

The other 'fan-art' I did.  It's one of my characters cosplaying Luke from Tales of the Abyss.  I believe I mentioned it in the picture above? 8D I think this was my very first upload onto DA, which marked the end of my lurking only days that went on for like, a year and a half xD  I think I uploaded this...  Almost 2 years ago O_O that's why it looks so funky and disproportionate

I suck at drawing ice

KNEEEEE!!


----------

